# I've got a few tanning questions



## TeaCup (Dec 22, 2006)

I searched the site a bit,but what I did find wasn't what I needed and most of the links to other threads had been deleted. So please don't kill me! 

:sun: 

Well,I'm pretty pasty and as the summer is coming up (We start swimming and such in Feb) I've decided to start working on my tan. While I know tanning beds are bad for you I have Bipolar,and the 'artificial sunlight' is good for me (It boosts some sort of chemical in my body). So yeah.

If you go tanning and your foundation is SPF15 will your face still tan naturally with your body? I really would hate to have this awesome body tan and end up with a white face. Should I go without foundation? Or should I make sure my tanning lotion has SPF15 too?

Also,I'm look for a nice browny (no orange!) self tanner (Preferably something I can pick up at Sephora or the drugstore). What would you suggest? I've heard Banana Boat is good,but I wanted to check with ya'll.

Thank ya so much!






 Tanning worms...


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 22, 2006)

your face will tan, but it never gets  as dark as the rest of your skin. 
Be careful, take extra good care of your skin!


----------



## meaghan<3 (Dec 22, 2006)

I used to work at a tanning salon.  You should always go tanning with clean skin.  No makeup.  But you can use tanning lotions to gradually build your base color in the beds.  They go from a level 1 to a level 3.  Usually if you ask the person working at the desk, they can reccomend something for you.  Goodluck!


----------



## TeaCup (Dec 22, 2006)

Thank ya! 

I'm like tan illiterate.


----------



## effboysinthebut (Dec 22, 2006)

Make sure whatever you do,don't let someone put you in a high pressure bed, or for the full time your first few sessions. The worst thing you can do is burn. Start low. Then when you've been at that time a couple sessions and you don't burn, move up maybe 2 minutes. And I agree with the poster above. Don't wear make up. You won't tan as well, and you might break out from the bed basically "baking" your makeup into your pores.  Make sure you're not on any meds that make you sun sensitive, if you are, be extremely cautious. Or if you are not going to be on it long, wait atleast 2 weeks after you stop taking the meds.  Don't use any type of mineral oil, baby oil, petroleum products. It ruins the acrylics, clogs your pores and will actually prevent you from tanning. They sell products you can use at the salons. Some might cost more than banana boat, but brands like Swedish Beauty, Austrailian Gold, ect all have skin care in them.


----------



## als1626 (Dec 22, 2006)

I hate being the old lady here but PLEASE consider using self-tanner or mystic tans. Tanning beds are even worse for you than tanning in the sun is... and all I ever did was tan in the sun.

So says the 33 year old who has had three malignant melanomas, has to go to the cancer hospital to be checked every 10 weeks, and is covered with a range of scars from about 1 inch to 4 inches long.

I know it's not something you want to hear, but seriously? If I could do my life over again, I would never, ever sit in the sun. It's just not worth the stress of knowing at any time I could be sitting around with a melanoma that is slowly killing me.

OOps, ETA:  If you have seasonal affective disorder, which is helped by light (I don't know what you're referring to with bipolar being helped by light) the lights that are good for SAD, at least, do not tan you.

As for self tanners...

For your face, nothing beats Clarins Radiance Plus Self Tanning Cream Gel.  I've never found a body tanner I like as much as I love the Clarins, but I've had pretty good luck with L'Oreal and Lancome's body products. Good luck


----------



## effboysinthebut (Dec 23, 2006)

it releases endorphines.


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Dec 23, 2006)

Your face will never get as dark as your body, And even if it did your face fades alot faster, So you'd get alot of premature aging on your face and it still wouldn't be dark. I wouldn't put your face under the lamps at all, I wear atleast spf 30 On my face at all times. 

I use a gradual tanner on my face "Johnsons Holiday skin for face", it works great.


----------



## JULIA (Dec 23, 2006)

How well does Sublime Glow from L’Oréal Paris work?


----------



## jessiekins1 (Dec 23, 2006)

daily sun exposure for people who have SAD is beneficial because it helps you absorb vitamin d and helps release serotonin, the feel good neurotransmitter. it's very easy to over do the sun exposure and cause skin damage. please, if you have SAD keep the tanning bed time down to a few minutes a day with a sunblock and then use an artifical tanner if you want brown skin.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 23, 2006)

Please keep in mind the OP didn't ask for reasons not to tan, she asked for help tanning in the safest manner possible. While we can safely say that NOT tanning is the safest course of action, that's not the point of her post.


----------



## lindsay (Dec 24, 2006)

as someone about me metioned, when you begin tanning start out between 8-10 minutes, depending on how fair your skin is and how quickly you burn. about every two days for the first week or so i'll move up until i'm at 20 minutes. also, make sure you use a good lotion (i swear by california tan products). and when you're in the bed, make sure you rotate (i like to do a few minutes lying on my back, on each side... you get the point).

and also, like other girls have said, your face won't tan as quickly as the rest of your body. i don't suggest putting your tanning lotion on your face, and in my experience, i haven't had any issues when i tan with makeup on. when your body begins to get noticeably darker than your face, applying a good bronzer will help even you out (i like either nars laguna or MAC's bronzer). hope this helps!


----------



## TeaCup (Dec 29, 2006)

Thank you guys so much!

Yeah,I have seasonal deppression and Bipolar with mostly mania,and it gets very bad from December-to Feb. My insurance won't pay for a sunlamp,so my doctor recomended tanning,because its so relaxing for the mind and body. 

Weird,huh?


----------



## CincyFan (Dec 30, 2006)

You should check out a facial tanning lotion called Amazing Face by Designer Skin.  Most tanning salons will special order it if they don't carry it.  It has UVB inhibitors to help prevent burning and a slight bronzer to keep your color even.  Oh and it's fragrance free.  I'm prone to breakouts and I've never had a problem with any of Designer Skin's facial products.


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Jan 3, 2007)

As far as a good self tanner, my favorite is St Tropez.  You can find it at Bath & Body Works


----------



## CincyFan (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindsay* 

 
_as someone about me metioned, when you begin tanning start out between 8-10 minutes, depending on how fair your skin is and how quickly you burn. about every two days for the first week or so i'll move up until i'm at 20 minutes. also, make sure you use a good lotion (i swear by california tan products). and when you're in the bed, make sure you rotate (i like to do a few minutes lying on my back, on each side... you get the point).

and also, like other girls have said, your face won't tan as quickly as the rest of your body. i don't suggest putting your tanning lotion on your face, and in my experience, i haven't had any issues when i tan with makeup on. when your body begins to get noticeably darker than your face, applying a good bronzer will help even you out (i like either nars laguna or MAC's bronzer). hope this helps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Actually, depending on the type of bed 8-10 minutes is alot for a beginner, regardless of skin type.  You should always be typed by your salon and start out very slow to avoid burning.  

Also, don't go tanning more than every other day.  The tanning process continues for 24-48 hours after your session.  Going more often than that can cause overexposure.  And, even if you don't feel burned, it doesn't mean you haven't caused damage from going too often.  

You should increase your time by 1-2 minutes every 3rd session.  Tanning is not a fast process and it shouldn't be treated as such.  Although it is a damaging process, being cautious will lessen the effects.  

You won't see color immediately and you shouldn't.  But, once you do, you really don't need to bump up your time unless you aren't getting any darker.  

Also, please tan with a clean face.  Wearing makeup while tanning is never a good idea.  And, using a facial lotion is essential.  The ones for your body can clog your pores but as long as it's not a bronzer or tingle, it's ok.  You just have to experiment to see what works best for you.

I don't mean to offend your advice Lindsay but your salon isn't educating you properly if they say it's ok to tan with makeup on and no lotion.  Or if they're telling you to tan everyday.  Check to see if your salon is SmartTan certified and if they aren't, go somewhere else because they are doing you a serious disservice.


----------



## lindsay (Jan 7, 2007)

actually, it's just personal preference going as often as i do. i typically tan about 4 months a year, and during the first month i go at least every other day and i tend to go no more than 3 or 4 days a week after that. i always start out at 10 minutes and i have never experienced any type of burning. as far as damage, i would be naive to assume that hasn't happened... i know i put myself at risk for permanent damage every time i tan. i do use moisturizer and foundation with SPF in it rather than using a tanning lotion on my face, which is not something that my salon has encouraged, rather something that i have chosen to do. also, i have never tanned without using a tanning lotion on my body. i do appreciated the advice, and by no means was trying to push my habits onto others with my post, i was simply discussing my personal experience.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CincyFan* 

 
_Actually, depending on the type of bed 8-10 minutes is alot for a beginner, regardless of skin type.  You should always be typed by your salon and start out very slow to avoid burning.  

Also, don't go tanning more than every other day.  The tanning process continues for 24-48 hours after your session.  Going more often than that can cause overexposure.  And, even if you don't feel burned, it doesn't mean you haven't caused damage from going too often.  

You should increase your time by 1-2 minutes every 3rd session.  Tanning is not a fast process and it shouldn't be treated as such.  Although it is a damaging process, being cautious will lessen the effects.  

You won't see color immediately and you shouldn't.  But, once you do, you really don't need to bump up your time unless you aren't getting any darker.  

Also, please tan with a clean face.  Wearing makeup while tanning is never a good idea.  And, using a facial lotion is essential.  The ones for your body can clog your pores but as long as it's not a bronzer or tingle, it's ok.  You just have to experiment to see what works best for you.

I don't mean to offend your advice Lindsay but your salon isn't educating you properly if they say it's ok to tan with makeup on and no lotion.  Or if they're telling you to tan everyday.  Check to see if your salon is SmartTan certified and if they aren't, go somewhere else because they are doing you a serious disservice._


----------



## Katura (Jan 8, 2007)

You're going to start swimming Feb?! I'm jealous it gets that warm down there that early!

Anyway! On to the tanning bit...I won't tell you not to, you already know the serious cons of the issue. So, if you're going to tan, you should do it the best way possible. Just from my experience, and I love tanning, as bad as it is...

-Tanning with no makeup is going to be easier on your face, this way, you're not clogging your pores with your makeup and sweat. *I put a couple of those makeup remover towellete thigys in my bag, so i can take it off there, then use my compact to fix anything after im done...*
-You SHOULD get a lotion for your face. Most lines carry a lotion specifically for your face. *Be wary of these if they have bronzer in them...that can be a mess*
-I never leave my face uncovered in a tanning booth for the entire session, cover it up with your tshirt/towel/something. Bronzer/makeup can help your face 'catch up' with your body.
-DONT use lotions/oils intended for outdoor tanning. It's against most salons rules (ruins the bed/suntan oil could seriously burn you...etc.)
-Listen to their recomendation on how long you shoul dgo for and when to go longer. 
- If you get a lotion with bronzer in it, make sure you do it nice and even, and wash your hands after wards (If you dont, you WILL have oompa loompa hands, no fun)

Another fun thing, Mystic Tan, (sunless booths) will give you a spray on tan. It's usually about 20 a session and they have different settings of color. I usually do the one in the middle, but starting out I used the lightest. It smells funny at first, and you shouldnt sweat/get wet/shower for about 6 hours afterwards, but it doesnt turn you orange if you follow the directions. Wash your hands after this one too!






 Happy tanning!


----------



## Katura (Jan 19, 2007)

ARG...welll...I had a tanning mishap this week. Figures, I'd go forever and not burn and this time! BAM red skin! But only on the back right side of my body.

I went back the next day to find out, oh! they changed some of the bulbs in the bed I went in.

Be warned about new bulbs...the right side of my butt hurts from being a tad too tanned.


----------



## Katja (Jan 19, 2007)

*Hey Cincyfan!!  IT's Kate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good tanning advice, may I add. *


----------



## MACreation (Jan 20, 2007)

Make sure to moisturize like crazy inbetween visits. It's awesome for your skin to stay moisturized, and drink TONS of water


----------



## quinntastic (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *als1626* 

 
_I hate being the old lady here but PLEASE consider using self-tanner or mystic tans. Tanning beds are even worse for you than tanning in the sun is... and all I ever did was tan in the sun.

So says the 33 year old who has had three malignant melanomas, has to go to the cancer hospital to be checked every 10 weeks, and is covered with a range of scars from about 1 inch to 4 inches long.

I know it's not something you want to hear, but seriously? If I could do my life over again, I would never, ever sit in the sun. It's just not worth the stress of knowing at any time I could be sitting around with a melanoma that is slowly killing me.

OOps, ETA:  If you have seasonal affective disorder, which is helped by light (I don't know what you're referring to with bipolar being helped by light) the lights that are good for SAD, at least, do not tan you.

As for self tanners...

For your face, nothing beats Clarins Radiance Plus Self Tanning Cream Gel.  I've never found a body tanner I like as much as I love the Clarins, but I've had pretty good luck with L'Oreal and Lancome's body products. Good luck_

 
Got to agree here.  Tanning is not what it's cracked to be.  I'm very weary of it.  I recommend a great self tanner like Origins The Great Pretender for body and Faux Glow for face.  They have less chemicals in them and are more natural than some other cosmetics line.  LOVE THEM!


----------

